# Need Help: Maui Beach and Hono Koa, have both exchanges same dates, need to cancel 1



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been watching and waiting for Hawaii exchanges for my sister's 50th birthday for months now.  

Today, I have two choices for her, both II exchanges, both for prime whale season, 2/19/2010, and I cannot decide what to do: 

Hono Koa 2 bedroom (unknown unit, of course) near Lahaina, rated 7+ on TUG

Maui Beach Vacation Club 2 bedroom in Kihei, rated 6+ on TUG 

Both are managed by Consolidated.  I am trying to decide what to do.  Both are for 2/19, prime whale season, and my sister's birthday is the 23rd.  (I need the week before for her best friend as well, but a different island.)

I read the reviews, but I still don't know what to do.  An exchanger can get a Palm unit at Hono Koa, which isn't going to have much of an ocean view.  Maui Beach seems to have ocean views, but no one seems that excited about it.  

Should I just take the Hono Koa and forget the Maui Beach, based on TUG reviews, or do all 2 beds have great ocean views?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2009)

No advice for me?  No one is familiar with both resorts?  Hmmmm......I don't know what to do.  I think II maybe closed, anyway, so I will have to call and plead for mercy, like I usually do.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 27, 2009)

Never seen either resort, but I just like the Lahaina area better.  Feels more laid back to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I agree, Lahaina is really nice.  It is very difficult to get a February week at six months out, and here I have two so-so resorts, with so-so reviews.  

We stayed at Maui Lea at Maui Hill last year and loved the Kihei area, but our next exchanges are to Ka'anapali.  

This is for my sister, so I called to get an idea from her what she would want.  She has never been to Maui, so she has no clue what to do.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 27, 2009)

Take Hono Koa. Units are bigger than the Kihei one.


----------



## RSchwartz (Aug 30, 2009)

I am an owner at Hono Kao and my wife and I use it eoy.  We enjoy the complex and the area and were there just this past March.  It is located in Kaanapali area.  Hopefully you can get a third floor unit as the views are great with alot of whale sightings right from the complex.  A nice Farmer's Market within walking distance.  Try Napili Beach for a great walk and a great experience.  Lahina is close by but was very quiet with little traffic and no crowds.  You'll like Hono Koa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2009)

RSchwartz said:


> I am an owner at Hono Kao and my wife and I use it eoy.  We enjoy the complex and the area and were there just this past March.  It is located in Kaanapali area.  Hopefully you can get a third floor unit as the views are great with alot of whale sightings right from the complex.  A nice Farmer's Market within walking distance.  Try Napili Beach for a great walk and a great experience.  Lahina is close by but was very quiet with little traffic and no crowds.  You'll like Hono Koa.



Do you own a Koa or Hale unit?  My understanding is that those are nicer, but more rare for an exchanger.  My sister isn't all that picky.....


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 31, 2009)

The Redweek reviews of Hono Kao disturb me.   I'd go with the Kihei one, even though I much prefer Kaanapali over Kihei.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 31, 2009)

I've read those Hono Koa reviews on Redweek also.  Though I think there is one person who has posted reviews there that dislikes every resort he's ever reviewed. 

Cindy, have you looked at reviews on Tripadvisor, sometimes those are helpful (if they  have the resorts listed).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I did look at the ones on Trip Advisor.  I kept the Kihei one, but both resorts are managed by the same company, and we are familiar with the quality of Consolidated.  The resorts are generally really clean, have nice furniture, are *very basic*, and have occasionally have some drawback that others find atrocious.  

I saw pictures of broken window latches on Trip Advisor of the Maui Beach resort.  Anyone can take a picture of a latch and a crack around a window and make it look huge.  I wouldn't want anyone doing that at my house, that's for sure.  I think we had some issues with the windows at Gardens at West Maui, too, so I don't take that picture very seriously.  

Also, the Trip Advisor's and Redweek's most negative comments are of the Maui Beach resort, especially noise.  That would be a complaint that someone at Shearwater may have, because the windows are constantly open, and the units have lanais lined up next to one another.   I hear people when we are in our unit, and it's no big deal to me.   

If my exchange request comes through for the Westin Ka'anapali, which I have had ongoing for several months with SBP 2 bedroom, then I will cancel this one.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Aug 31, 2009)

*Whale watching*

I'm not familiar with either resort, but I usually go to Lahaina for whale watching through the Pacific Whale Foundation.  So I'd probably take that one.  

Also, we all check reviews, but they can be misleading.  I recently did a trade in Colorado at a TS that really so-so reviews.  I figured we would only be there to sleep, so we'd manage.  Well, it was fine!  Not in the Shearwater class, but we weren't slumming either.  

Good luck.....either way, she'll be on Maui!

Barb


----------



## bryanphunter (Sep 1, 2009)

*Maui Beach Owner*

I own three weeks at the Maui Beach Vacation Club.  It's just what you said.  Very basic, but clean and the staff is friendly and responsive to any needs or concerns.

The pool is not heated and will be a bit cool in February.   If you can get 3rd floor or higher you'll have a nice view of the ocean and see whales from time to time.

A timeshare on Maui for me is just a place to eat and sleep, and the Maui Beach foots the bill.  I spend most of my time exploring.  I like the Kihei area because it's easy to get to Lahaina and Makena from there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Bryan!  Your first post was to help me, and I appreciate that very much.  I am so glad to see someone say something about this particular resort.  

I read some reviews on Trip Advisor, and UGH!  People are just kind of unrealistic in their expectations.  Consolidated has always been good at maintaining their resorts, and keeping the furniture nice.  I just don't see any down side to this resort.  I was thinking of advising my sister to rent a couple of portable air conditioners from a rental company on the island, if it gets as hot as some people said.  But then the resort might freak out about the cost of running them.  We live in Denver, so heat is always a concern.  We keep our AC on 74 degrees and our heat on 64.  So we are just not used to heat.


----------



## bryanphunter (Sep 1, 2009)

My wife and I were at the MBVC in February 2009 and it was cooler than expected during our two week stay.  We have been to Maui before in Jan/Feb and being too hot at the MBVC has not been a problem.  The trade winds seem to keep things just about right inside the condo, especially with the ceiling fans on.

The biggest gripe I had during our last stay was the hot tub seemed too hot and the kitchen skillets weren't nonstick making it virtually impossible to whip up an omelet in the morning.

Stopped at the Costco and stocked up on arrival. Took walks on the long stretch of beach every morning that is right across the street from the resort. Loved watching whales while relaxing on Big Beach in Makena during our last stay.

Can't wait to go back in 2011.... maybe sooner.


----------



## philemer (Sep 3, 2009)

Wish I had seen the thread earlier. We stayed at Hono Koa a few years ago (rented from a Tugger) and really enjoyed it. We lucked out and were upgraded on arrival to a large corner KOA unit, first floor. Best unit in the complex. Only a few steps from lanai to the ocean. Man, it was nice. However, if you got a smaller unit (Palm or Hala) on the first 2 or 3 floors you would not have had a view of the ocean. Why? The foliage. There were no resort activities but lots to do nearby, of course. I've never stayed at the Kihei location so can't compare the two. Kihei has it's advantages too. Awesome beaches being one.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 4, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have been watching and waiting for Hawaii exchanges for my sister's 50th birthday for months now.
> 
> Today, I have two choices for her, both II exchanges, both for prime whale season, 2/19/2010, and I cannot decide what to do:
> 
> ...



Either properties are very very basic. The Hono koa is in a much better location, in Kahana which is only a few minutes away from Lahaina and Kaanapali. For that time of the year, I would be very surprised if a good quality resort becomes available for exchange. Based on location, I would pick the Hono Koa.

Juli


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I had to pick one of them, and I had did pick Maui Beach, without really thinking about it enough.  I hoped someone on TUG would say something before I had to give one back.  It was truly a difficult choice.  I wish I could have seen both and choose the best one for my sister.  She is such a gracious person, she wouldn't complain about this gift, no matter what, so I will never know if it is a great place or not.  

I just have to hope that Maui Beach is as good as Gardens at West Maui and Kahana Villas.  Loved both of those places, and I think the management company is far better than some of the others.


----------

